# Crate Mate Jr.



## Gator (May 10, 2006)

Scott: if this is inappropriate delete it as I'm sure you will.

I am sure most of you have seen the Crate Mate Jr. which is being sold in the US and is not avaiable here. Besides that the manufacturer tells me that it is a tight 13"x13"x11" fit and according to the milk crates here in Adelaide a bit of modification would be required.

However, in approximately Jun/Jul they will be shipping the unit with its own plastic box that, I'm told will fold up.

I am thinking of importing them here to Australia. At best estimate at this point the retail price would be around the A$95 mark. I hope to be able to reduce that a bit to members of this forum.

The reason I am considering this is because when I made an initial enquiry to purchase one I was quoted US$59.95 AND US$40 for shipment AND a further US$40 for administrative paper work which all equates to about A$175 per unit. Thinking this was a bit over the top I made enquires directly to the manufacture and he was very responsive.

My question is is there enough interest out there to make it worth the effort to continue? I think he is indicating that to hold the price down I would have to order about a 100 of the darn things.

So let me know what you guys think.

Cheers
Duncan


----------



## aleg75 (Dec 20, 2005)

Hey Duncan, any chance of a pic mate?


----------



## Jay (May 26, 2006)

here you go. on the link there's a picture http://kayakfishingstuff.com/Mercha...ROD&Product_Code=3rd-CrateMate&Category_Code=

Jay


----------



## Gator (May 10, 2006)

Jay: Your are quite right AND that is the link that ended up providing the quote previously mentioned. I will grab a pix from the manufacturers site and post it.

Whoops  - tried to copy the pix but could not figure out how to get it into a picture format. Got it into a word document but that is as far as I got. Red: how do I do it :?:

Or better yet: just go to http://www.3rdgrip.com


----------



## andybear (Jan 15, 2006)

Nice looking units.... but for that price I would buy a second kayak and tow my stuff. 
Your effort to source/investigate much appreciated though

Cheers Andybear :lol:


----------



## FISHYAKKER 1 (Nov 24, 2005)

About time someone took the initative,, these are great, really well thought out by the looks of it 

I have spoken to a lot of people about these in the USA, and they are currently the hottest Kayak accessorie going,, can't wait to get one.

When do they arrive :?:


----------



## Sanman (Jan 1, 2007)

Duncan, I applaud your initiative, and would be keen to support you in bringing them here, but I think they might be a bit pricey.
Also, many yakkers enjoy tinkering and developing a DIY solution for their kayaks, be it a crate, a trolley or anchor system.
Looks great, though.
Cheers
Sanders


----------



## water_baby (Oct 26, 2005)

i did a trade with Les Lammers a couple months back. He sent me the big cratemate in exchange for four sx40s. worked out to aud$60 that i paid out, and the same for him. mine is huuuge, and fits my soft cooler and 3 large plano boxes, and my dry bag with lunch etc in it, as wel as the pockets on the outside for my first aid kit and other crap.

also has 4 heavy duty rod holders on the outer corners, strong enough to troll with! only downside is the potential for it to act as a wind catcher, but even in high breeze here in SA, it hasnt been a significant problem (easily overcome with a slight rudder adjustment). i think i catch more wind than it does 

as for the cost, its up to the individual. i bought a purpose built unit that does the job for me 100 times better than anything i could have made. and i love it 8)


----------



## swan (Dec 16, 2006)

Yeah - like it.
So, say $95 (assuming that includes tax) plus freight of around $15 from U to me. $110 is starting to get up there.
Is this the folding crate version ?

Thanx for the effort.


----------

